# A Day Late



## K9Kirk (Oct 14, 2019)

I botched yesterdays Harvest Moon pics but I managed the moon tonight. Handheld so it's so-so.
600mm, 1/125 sec, f/11, ISO 100.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 15, 2019)

Look OK to me................


----------



## Original katomi (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice pic


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 15, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Look OK to me................





Original katomi said:


> Nice pic



Thanks guys, I appreciate that.


----------



## weepete (Oct 15, 2019)

Nice colour, a little camera shake there. Did you use image stabilisation at all? I find that in a pinch I can shoot much slower at longer focal lengths with it on.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 15, 2019)

weepete said:


> Nice colour, a little camera shake there. Did you use image stabilisation at all? I find that in a pinch I can shoot much slower at longer focal lengths with it on.


 
Thanks. Good eye there, weepete, thanks for pointing it out, it may help me to remember to check it more often. I'm bad about not checking the lens settings.


----------



## weepete (Oct 15, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Thanks. Good eye there, weepete, thanks for pointing it out, it may help me to remember to check it more often. I'm bad about not checking the lens settings.



No worries mate, I've had my fair share of realising I could have used stabilisation after the fact!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 15, 2019)

It is awesome.. full of detail..mine was just big and white.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 15, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> It is awesome.. full of detail..mine was just big and white.



Thank you very much. I wasn't sure if it would have the same color as the Hunters Moon when low on the horizon , I lucked out.
I don't know if you've seen this before but it's what I use to catch the moon at good times, GL!
Moongiant


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 16, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > It is awesome.. full of detail..mine was just big and white.
> ...


no i never saw this..thanks for info... i practically have given up moon shots though..with out a far reaching lens like yours it is very little chance of vivid detail like you have captured...


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 16, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Photo Lady said:
> ...



I'm truly sorry to hear that. You know, I have a 500mm kit lens and it's not great for birding at great distances but it isn't bad for ones at medium range (20-30 yrds.) and it's probably better at capturing moon shots than anything else. It's taken some great shots of the moon. I'll never use it again and I won't bother trying to sell it either so it's yours if you want it. Just say the word.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 16, 2019)

Good color and detail in that one Kirk.  Too bad about the camera shake.  Were you bracing it on anything?  I used to love to shoot the moon back with I had my 500mm f4 L.  It on my 20D with a 1.4x made for some serious reach!  Now that my longest lens is the 70-200mm, I don't really try and shoot it.  I've also found that some of the best moon photos are when it is not full.  The side lighting from the sun really makes the details pop.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 17, 2019)

Etoimos said:


> Good color and detail in that one Kirk.  Too bad about the camera shake.  Were you bracing it on anything?  I used to love to shoot the moon back with I had my 500mm f4 L.  It on my 20D with a 1.4x made for some serious reach!  Now that my longest lens is the 70-200mm, I don't really try and shoot it.  I've also found that some of the best moon photos are when it is not full.  The side lighting from the sun really makes the details pop.



Thanks, I appreciate the comments. About the camera shake, I was braced as best as I could and using a pillar to help but at 600mm the slightest movement is all it takes to put the whammy on what might otherwise be a nice pic. My biggest mistake was not using the VR on the lens. I haven't been using it because it did odd things that are hard to explain (the lens moves internally???) but apparently that's just normal. My latest moon pics look much better I think with the same pillar for support and VR turned on, much sharper image, take a look.

Agreed on the full moon images, even my latest pic of it at 94% looks better with a small portion in the dark and creating more shadows/contrast. A half moon is maybe the best, imo.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 17, 2019)

If you posted a pic in that last comment, I can't see it.  But I concur that at 600mm, there is not much you can do if it is not on a tripod.

Even the Canon IS lenses have that internal movement when you initiate the shutter release button.  It does take a while to get used to.  In the early days, my biggest problem was remembering to switch from 4 axis stabilization to 2 axis when I wanted to pan/track moving subjects.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 17, 2019)

Etoimos said:


> If you posted a pic in that last comment, I can't see it.  But I concur that at 600mm, there is not much you can do if it is not on a tripod.
> 
> Even the Canon IS lenses have that internal movement when you initiate the shutter release button.  It does take a while to get used to.  In the early days, my biggest problem was remembering to switch from 4 axis stabilization to 2 axis when I wanted to pan/track moving subjects.



Sorry, it's under Photo Themes/The Moon.


----------



## Etoimos (Oct 17, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Sorry, it's under Photo Themes/The Moon.



Ah, Gotcha.  I might have to add some of my shots in that thread.


----------

